# vertex, k9 super fuel, RF1



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

anyone have any experience with these or other supplements?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

wheezie said:


> anyone have any experience with these or other supplements?


you know to be honest, from people ive heard "you dont need supplements if you have a good enough feed" kinda got the idea of using them out of my head. i wouldnt use them on chino because of his age, but if there really are benefits to it, we might consider using supplements when he's a bit older


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

i know rf1 you can use at 5 months. i don't see a problem with supplementing when you are working a dog hard. i think a lot of old school guys don't do it because they are set in there ways. i think it is safe to say that the top competitors in dogs sports supplement in some way


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

well i dont think that flirt pole is working a dog hard lol


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

if you work your dog at all its going to need something to replenish all the nutrients it used up during exercise, weather it be more feed or a supplement. 
i use super K9 when im working my dogs for competition so that they can have extra energy when they are running low. its like a runner or a bodybuilder who needs supplements(not steroids) in order for there bodies to continue to excel in their daily exercise.
i use the super K9 as a protein shake after workouts in the water, in the past i used it in there feed but it can be used either way.


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

i was thinkin about gettin some of those supplements but i keep goin back and forth with my decision....idk shes still a pup...


----------



## synno2004 (Jun 24, 2009)

I use K9 Super Fuel. (he loves it)
This is How I workout my dogs. a nice trot for at least an hr.






I also give one raw egg with eggs shell once a day, or once every other day, it helps his shine.


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

if you want to work your dog i the future i recommend super K9,
if you want to supplement your pup give it puppy gold.
i dont recommend giving anything to a puppy though or supplementing pets
only if your working them for weightpull or conditioning for conformation


----------

